# F-N-A Guide Helmet



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Forgot to mention that this occurred in Dec 2011. Thought it would be worth another shout out.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

its probably in the giant trash pile where the current hits the lake. man that thing looked nasty in 09.


----------

